

Comparison of Rails Deployment Stacks - luckystrike
http://webroar.in/blog/2009/11/25/comparison-of-rails-deployment-stacks-2

======
bradgessler
I clicked through to this expecting it to be about Capistrano vs. Chef vs.
[...], but the post is really about nginx vs. Apache vs. [...].

A more appropriate title might be, "Comparison of Rails Production
Environments"

~~~
mtarnovan
It's not about nginx vs Apache. It's about webroar vs passenger vs thin vs
mongrel, all of which are rails production-grade servers.

~~~
cschep
Yeah, I think the point of his comment was that "deployment" in the title is
misleading.

------
atambo
When it comes down to it for rails deployment your going to maximize the
number of workers you have based on the amount of available memory. I'd like
to see a test where they set the number of workers equal to the amount that
fit within 512MB's of ram or something similar. I'd say using passenger + ree
you'd be able to double or triple the number of workers for the same amount of
memory and blow the rest of the stacks out of the water.

~~~
rcoder
Forgive me if I'm just out of date here, but last time I checked, REE offered
something like a 30% memory savings per forked worker. By my math (Workers_ree
= Workers_mri / 0.7) that gives you something like a 1.4X increase in number
of available workers.

Now, a 40% boost in running threads within the same memory is nothing to
sneeze at. It's just a far cry from a 200% increase in the same metric.

Furthermore, for many deployments running on bare hardware (or even
virtualized in a private datacenter), RAM isn't really the most precious
resource. An modern app server can easily be packing 16-32GB of RAM, at which
point CPU and I/O throughput can easily challenge memory for "most precious
resource".

------
heyrhett
I've never heard ofr webroar before, but I'm not surprised that the people who
wrote it can set it up better than they can set up passenger.

At least the bias is transparent, but I can't take benchmarks directly from
the creator of any piece of software too seriously.

------
lpgauth
I'd love to see some numbers for nginx + passenger.

~~~
easp
I'd be interested in that too, since people tend to overestimate the
inefficiency of apache.

